# The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2019 Germany



## Nigel95 (8 Apr 2019)

Visited The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2019 and EAPLC 2018 Awarding in Germany, Magdeburg last weekend. Enjoy the short video of this beautiful aquascapes. All live scaped during this weekend.


----------



## Ed Wiser (8 Apr 2019)




----------



## Keith GH (9 Apr 2019)

Nigel 

Its a fantastic Video.

Keith


----------



## alto (9 Apr 2019)

Well done on the video 

Do you know which Eheim tanks were used in the XL category?


----------



## Ed Wiser (9 Apr 2019)




----------



## Ed Wiser (9 Apr 2019)




----------



## Nigel95 (9 Apr 2019)

alto said:


> Well done on the video
> 
> Do you know which Eheim tanks were used in the XL category?


Eheim proxima 250 said someone to me. Not 100% sure it is. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Wiser (9 Apr 2019)

alto said:


> Well done on the video
> 
> Do you know which Eheim tanks were used in the XL category?


https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/product...s/new-proxima-classicled-2018_250_mocha-brown


----------



## George Farmer (16 Apr 2019)

Thanks @Ed Wiser


----------



## obsessed (16 Apr 2019)

Yours is not had George. You could do with a bit of moss 
Thanks for sharing ed very interesting.
Cheers


----------



## Steve Buce (16 Apr 2019)

Which tanks actually won the contest


----------



## Nigel95 (17 Apr 2019)

Steve Buce said:


> Which tanks actually won the contest


The dragon stone explosion scape won the XL live scaping contest. By team Poland represented by Michael Adamak. Andy Ruppert won the nano live scaping contest with the triangle seiryu scape with a sort of cave inside. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Wiser (17 Apr 2019)

Steve Buce said:


> Which tanks actually won the contest


If you watched this video I posted it was of the awards and had the judges explain why a tank won in each division.


----------



## Ed Wiser (17 Apr 2019)




----------



## obsessed (20 Apr 2019)

Nigel95 said:


> The dragon stone explosion scape won
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Hi nigel95
The winner is a copy of your 45p ?. You should be flattered, you have a great eye and have achieved allot in a short time.
Cheers


----------



## Nigel95 (20 Apr 2019)

obsessed said:


> Hi nigel95
> The winner is a copy of your 45p ?. You should be flattered, you have a great eye and have achieved allot in a short time.
> Cheers


Hey yeah now you are talking about it. It is sort of the same concept. Didn't even think about that haha! I'm hoping to finish that 45p soon with a final shot.

Thanks for the kind words. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## obsessed (20 Apr 2019)

Your scapes are so well executed. I'm just reading about the photography side of things as it's the defining shot that counts in competition. 
Cheers


----------



## Nigel95 (1 May 2019)

obsessed said:


> Your scapes are so well executed. I'm just reading about the photography side of things as it's the defining shot that counts in competition.
> Cheers


Yeah photography definitely has a learning curve. But worth it to capture that nice shot that also serves as a memory of your tank! 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

